# 1st Skeeter Pee



## winewit (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm starting my first Skeeter Pee tonight. I have a batch of Orange-Honey Mead in the primary, and should be ready to transfer in about 2 days. Also, I have about 2 lb of left over honey, I think I'll mix that with the sugar. Yeast is EC-1118 and should already be acclaimated to citric. 
It's a little cold in my house, so I'll think I'll set the primary over the floor register and I'll keep an old wool blanket handy. Hope I don't have any trouble getting it to clear with the honey and all. Wish me luck!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds like a good mix to me. I am in the same boat with the floor register. Instead of a blanket, I cut and formed a cardboard box into a guide to blow on the side of the bucket without blocking heat to that room. Kinda think the blanket will work better if you can do it though. Good luck.


----------

